# *SIESTA KEY-ANNA MARIA IS- July 17-22 FLEX 1-2BR



## TIMESHARE-HO (Jun 13, 2013)

**PREFER SARASOTA BCHS.. LIDO KEY.. OR SIESTA KEY TO BRADENTON BCH..
1-2 BR..  JULY 17-22 FLEXIBLE.. JUST A FEW DAYS WD BE FINE. GOING TO ORLANDO AS WELL... 

THANK U..   PLS CALL 904-403-7019  jillmazz222@yahoo.com


----------

